# Cape Vape Fest



## Andre (26/3/17)

As HRH and a friend were going to the Waterfront, I had the perfect opportunity to pop in at the Cape Vape Fest.

The music was overwhelmingly loud for me. Indeed very difficult to hear anyone. And an incentive to get out of there as soon as possible.

Got to say hello to quite a few old friends. First handshakes with @method1, @Rooigevaar, @Richio and Carla from Vape Warehouse. And @RiaanRed - got to try his awesome Billet Box too.

That bottle of water and samoosas were a life saver @Richio. And the discount code for my next order much appreciated.

Bought the Bo One kit. Perfect for stealth vaping. Airier (the guy in the video below says more than good enough for DL too) and more clouds than I anticipated. Do not expect the flavour of an RDA, but more than good enough for the purpose. Just load the juice/coil pod and vape away, not even a button to press. Pods are available in different fruits, desserts, mint/menthols and tobaccos. Not refillable, but hack in the video below. The battery is 360 mAh, if I heard correctly over the loud music. The guy behind the counter said they should have their SA website up and running during the course of this week. Also check out www.bovaping.com

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (26/3/17)

Tried that BO kit myself, really an awesome little stealth setup that. Love the idea of the replacement cartridges, brilliant!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (26/3/17)

Good to meet you, albeit briefly @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/3/17)

Andre said:


> The music was overwhelmingly loud for me. Indeed very difficult to hear anyone. And an incentive to get out of there as soon as possible.




Totally agree with the loud music issue @Andre .
I asked one vendor to turn down their music while I was trying to chat to him about some of his products but he ignored me, so I just walked away .... his loss since a negative opinion seems to stay in my mind for a longggggg time.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B (26/3/17)

I agree that the music was too loud, but I was more disappointed that Blck Vapour and The Flavour Mill were there and had no stock! Nobody sold concentrates and the main reason I went was to get concentrates. I did get a discount code though but still.... Anyway I enjoyed checking out the new gadgets and testing the interesting juices

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (26/3/17)

I ended up being there for 4 hours as a beginner vaper. I was wandeling around with my Kanger K box mini c and these massive mods and mechs around me so just got to the point and dropped some dollar on new gear. The vape bug has biten 





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR (26/3/17)

No-one have any photo's to post?
Would have been there but got detention duty from 08:00 to 12:00.


----------



## Effjh (26/3/17)

Was a pretty huge event, most stalls seemed to be juice vendors. There were some great deals, picked up a Lost Vape Skar at a steal and stocked up on cheap Cotton Bacon. I agree with above sentiments about the PA, way too loud. It seemed to get better later on, or I just went deaf... dunno. They seemed to sort out ventilation a bit as well.

All in all it was really cool to see such a huge turnout and there was a Tattoo convention just across the hall which was pretty cool as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (26/3/17)

KZOR said:


> No-one have any photo's to post?
> Would have been there but got detention duty from 08:00 to 12:00.


What did you get caught doing this time @KZOR ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Anneries (26/3/17)

Was a great day. Got there early and alot.of people beat me to it.



Luckily if you didnt have a ticket you skiped the cue to buy your ticket and get in faster.

Got to my Weinervape Co Cap. Whoohoo. Now just for my t-shirt.




Got to chat with @Rooigevaar and got some awesome news. But will let him share it. Also tested a new flavor from him, not currently in my flavor profile. But who knows when it launches it might just be. If @Paulie can get me to vape the blueberry cupcake, maybe Mr slinky will fit in my flavour profile once it launches. 

Tested alot of flavours. Got a nice new VM4 from Viking Vape. Tested and bought Jelly Monster, currently busy vaping it. 
It does seams that most of the new flavours available is fruits, not my cup of tea. So a good time to start DIYing

Saw @Andre but he was deep in coversation thought of catching up later, but couldnt find him.

Got another DIY starting kit from one of the Blckvapor promogirls. Not to impressed by the contents (fruit mix), but will review it soon, fruit isnt my only gripe with the package. 

I musy say the bigger vendors van learn something from the smaller guys. Get a test unit for each juice, or at least flavour profile. Tasted Beard no.24 at the Cloud Lounge stand. Only after we commented on the fruityness of the supposedly Salted Caramel juice, did the guy say, oh ya. I had about 4 fruit juices on that dripper just now. 

Will do mini reviews on all the products/hand outs that I received

Was extremely dissapointed in the Limitless Mod Co stand. Only had their pod system and Arms mod and two rdta's on display.

All in all I must say it was a well organized event. Every event will have some glitches, such as music to loud or aircons interfering with cloud/trick comps. I am sure they will only get bigger and better as vapong grows.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ (26/3/17)

Anneries said:


> Was a great day... Got another DIY starting kit from one of the Blckvapor *promogirls*...



Show us more pics of this


----------



## Anneries (26/3/17)

ShamZ said:


> Show us more pics of this



The diy kit? Will do so with the review.
-or- 
The promo girls? Na, didnt get any, she was a little timid, besides that would have been the last of me if my wife discovered them on my phone.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## wiesbang (26/3/17)

Diy sample kit from Blck Vapour









Bunch of stickers I got






Some crowd photos

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mahir (26/3/17)

Vape fest was awesome. The Vape community in Cape Town is the best, everyone at the event was so cool and friendly. I had a really good time, the only let down was they left the aircon on during the trick comp. Congrats to my boy Shane on winning. Awesome to know we have a local trickster sponsored by VGOD.


----------



## Jebula999 (26/3/17)

It's amazing how opinions differ, I for one loved the music they were playing and found myself nodding to the music all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (26/3/17)

I thought the music was a bit loud struggled to have a conversation with any of the vendors. But mr hardwicks took most of my money with their special. Good to see such a large vape community in cpt. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gdigitel (26/3/17)

Wow, I was like a kid in a candy store.
Overall there was a heck of alot of juice to taste but unfortunately rather limited equipment vendors. Did however get to see a genuine Billet box and even had a taste. Thanks I presume @RiaanRed, sorry I didn't get your name... music too loud.
Also the first time to see and hold a Vicious Ant Mod which is beautiful but with a heafty price tag.
Also got to see the stab wood Minikin - super light and sexy.
Other mods that caught my eye were the sx mini q and g class. Technically the G class sounds awesome but unfortunately it looks a bit like a weapon in a 70s sci-fi.

As mentioned earlier, it would be great if all the juice vendors could supply a dedicated testing tank or unit for each flavour. There was also not that many tables to try and rewick flavour saturated drippers so after visiting a few stalls everything starts tasting the same. I even started skipping vendors that didn't have testing tanks towards the end.

Some of the juices have awesome looking packaging but don't describe the flavours profiles at all. This means you either have to ask the person at the table or just try it and hope its not the contents of the previous nights wine tasting spitoon.

Bearing in mind that due to my location I seldom get to physically touch and taste vaping goodies, I think the event was fantastic and I managed to kill 4hrs with ease. Yeah there could be improvements but any Vape Fest is always better than no Vape Fest. Kudos to the the organiser and exhibitors.
Of course I didn't get to walk away empty handed - my wallet wouldn't be that lucky. Vape Mail entry to come.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (27/3/17)

Hey well from what I know this was the first one in CPT right? If so I must say organised well for a first time event  Had fun and killed a good 4 hours full of vapour filled air xD

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (27/3/17)

Hi all,

For those who did not know, Cape Town hosted the Vape Festival at the CTICC this past weekend, the 25 March 2017.

I might be missing something but I don't seem to see any mention of this on the forum. So I decided to create this thread to allow those who were there to share their experiences, post pics and basically tell everyone how awesome it was, or not.

I thoroughly enjoyed the event and will be attending the next one no questions asked. 

I'm interested to hear everyone's thoughts, 1, 2, 3, GO!

(p.s. Please move/remove this thread if there are similar threads already)


----------



## Coldcat (27/3/17)

Anneries said:


> Was a great day. Got there early and alot.of people beat me to it.
> View attachment 89546


 ohh look! there's me! lol... 

I had an awesome time, spent too much. Got great deals on juices and free samples. Also finally got my Troll RTA, 1 min later discovered I could have scored an awesome deal on the limitless Classic RDTA  but still happy. Got my friend to start vaping and he got a killer deal at the limitless stall too. 

That hall got super cloudy super fast!


----------



## gdigitel (27/3/17)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For those who did not know, Cape Town hosted the Vape Festival at the CTICC this past weekend, the 25 March 2017.
> 
> ...


check out https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-vape-fest.t35850/
Already got some feedback going there


----------



## VapeDude (27/3/17)

I have a short vid of the crowd for the cloud comp -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (27/3/17)

gdigitel said:


> Wow, I was like a kid in a candy store.
> Overall there was a heck of alot of juice to taste but unfortunately rather limited equipment vendors. Did however get to see a genuine Billet box and even had a taste. Thanks I presume @RiaanRed, sorry I didn't get your name... music too loud.
> Also the first time to see and hold a Vicious Ant Mod which is beautiful but with a heafty price tag.
> Also got to see the stab wood Minikin - super light and sexy.
> ...


Completely agree that vendors should have devices to taste l. I carried my dripper but eventually it was too many difference flavours and i couldnt taste the juices properly. Also disappointed that there were no concentrates being sold. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905 (27/3/17)

Did anyone else almost have a heart attack when ordering a coke at the little food stall?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (27/3/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Did anyone else almost have a heart attack when ordering a coke at the little food stall?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omfg are you kidding ordered a coke for myself and a mate, gave R100 got a measly R50 back  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (27/3/17)

My SO and I walked to Burger King, cause she wasn't very happy with ordering a butternut wrap to eat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905 (27/3/17)

I ordered a 2 cokes,still take out 2 R10 notes and checking the cashier to get rid of some change,oke says R50,felt like I bought shares in the catering company!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905 (27/3/17)

Sad part is I bought 4x2L yesterday at Checkers for R49,99


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (27/3/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Sad part is I bought 4x2L yesterday at Checkers for R49,99
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me and my mate were still joking about the fact that we could walk out and buy us more than a 2l each at that price xD

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris du Toit (27/3/17)

Just be glad you didn't order a Red Bull..... R60

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel (27/3/17)

On the drinks side - big shout out to @Richio and the Blck Vapour for the waters you were handing out. By the sounds of things you saved me a fortune in beverages.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gersh (27/3/17)

Those are premium cokes, made in a lab with sterile equipment.  exploit much

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (27/3/17)

Same thing happened to me, bought 2 Fanta's and gave the dude a R50... standing there like a poephol when he eventually says " thanks, thats the price, have a nice day further"... Dafuq am I supposed to have a nice day further after spending R25 on a 330ml tin of drinks (in the same breath, ordering 100mls of e-juice for quadrupel the price)

The event was good though... Good crowd, good commentary (the MC was well spoken at least lol) and most stores were pumpingly energetic. The obvious highlights were catching up with the Vape Fam and more importantly stocking up on the XXX (reminds me, @Oupa I owe you a review, I have been too lazy since then to rebuild my drippers and I dont want to test unless its a fresh build).

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (27/3/17)

Cespian said:


> ...Dafuq am I supposed to have a nice day further after spending R25 on a 330ml tin of drinks (in the same breath, ordering 100mls of e-juice for quadrupel the price)...



Hahaha! I laughed so hard at this I actually snorted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (28/3/17)

@Oupa what is this magical sample you handed out at the fest?When will it be available in the shops!Blerrie lekker I tell you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Surge26 (29/3/17)

KZOR said:


> No-one have any photo's to post?
> Would have been there but got detention duty from 08:00 to 12:00.







The last one is me the winner of the cloud comp

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (29/3/17)

Guy on the left looks high AF xD

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (29/3/17)

XtaCy696 said:


> Guy on the left looks high AF xD
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Na - he was crying because he bought a tin of coke for R25

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (29/3/17)

Cespian said:


> Na - he was crying because he bought a tin of coke for R25


                           

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesbang (29/3/17)

Cespian said:


> Same thing happened to me, bought 2 Fanta's and gave the dude a R50... standing there like a poephol when he eventually says " thanks, thats the price, have a nice day further"... Dafuq am I supposed to have a nice day further after spending R25 on a 330ml tin of drinks (in the same breath, ordering 100mls of e-juice for quadrupel the price)
> 
> The event was good though... Good crowd, good commentary (the MC was well spoken at least lol) and most stores were pumpingly energetic. The obvious highlights were catching up with the Vape Fam and more importantly stocking up on the XXX (reminds me, @Oupa I owe you a review, I have been too lazy since then to rebuild my drippers and I dont want to test unless its a fresh build).


You were there and didn't let me know??


----------



## Surge26 (29/3/17)

wiesbang said:


> You were there and didn't let me know??


I actually got coke free the whole day I was high af after vaping 30 ml's of pure vg for the cloud comp...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905 (29/3/17)

Surge26 said:


> I actually got coke free the whole day I was high af after vaping 30 ml's of pure vg for the cloud comp...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



So thats how you got the edge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Surge26 (29/3/17)

Jp1905 said:


> So thats how you got the edge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta do what you can. prepare 
Vape @315w with massive coils in the 25mm troll








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (29/3/17)

wiesbang said:


> You were there and didn't let me know??



 I Sorry... I wasnt there long though, had way too much to do that day so just popped in to grab a bottle of XXX, say hi to a few folks and left. Was there for about an hour tops.


----------



## phanatik (29/3/17)

who won the trick Comp?
And I was walking around with a half a bottle of Chocolate Whip in my pocket; when I whipped it out to show the guys at the Mr. Hardwick's booth that I always have their juices on hand, they looked at me suspiciously... i turned around and saw that the tester table had half bottles of chocolate whip on it. @method1 I promise I did not take any

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Joao (29/3/17)

We really enjoyed the event and mingling with so many vaping enthusiastic.
View attachment 89879




The Liqua and Hats stand were particularly very appealing and offered quality E-juices varying from Liqua MIX with VG 65/PG 35 split for the straight to lung vaper and Liqua Elements with a VG 50/PG 50 split for the electronic cigarette vaper.
The event was very well organized and hats up to the organisers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nova69 (30/3/17)

I'm still waiting for pics.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

